# Cruze Coupe Coming?



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks to gmauthority.com, we have an intriguing article and picture of a Cruze coupe to look it.

GM, produce it, and I will buy it!

This Is How A Chevy Cruze Coupe SS Could Look | GM Authority


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks very much like Hennesy's VR1200, a killer CTS with 1226 HP.

Quite frankly, if they won't produce a hatchback to compete with the widely selling Focus, Subaru, and Mazda hatches, I doubt seriously that they will conjure up a coupe and if they do, it will have to compete with the Civic coupes. Chevy has been muddling about a Cruze hatch for at least a year now. More likely, you'll see a variant of the 130 or 140 concept cars from last year's Detroit auto show. BTW that one starts this weekend, so we'll see what Chevy puts out on the floor.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow that's nice looking. But of course, it will come with crappy wheels and not so great styling so pretty much it'll look just like the Cruzen we have now.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's a very old render but it would be nice.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

didn't some guy on this forum create that image?

coulda swore that was just an Audi TT with a cruze photoshoped in the front end.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like a cobalt had sex with a cruze

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

*Cant stress enough 2.0T*


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Looks like a cobalt had sex with a cruze
> 
> Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Very much so...you can even see the cobalt lights in the back...


Calling BS on this article....

Even if they did make it...it would just be a big flop like the Cobalt SS.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I have had this imaged saved on my phone for about a year now lol. Its old. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

If they get around to making it so then I will trade my Cruze in after 3 yrs. I miss having a 2 door.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Very old rendering but I loved all of the coupe renders. I can't say enough about 2.0T as well!


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, this popped up on the forum quite some time ago. It's a rendering from the cobalt forums by some guy who wanted to make a generalization of what a Cruze SS would look like. The original image is the picture of that stupid cruze with orange everywhere (no offence of course...). The guy photoshopped out the plates, the doors etc. He made a good 10 or so variations. Sadly it was just someone bored on photoshop.

Cruze SS coupe concept part duece - Cobalt SS Network


----------



## AkiRaw (Jun 7, 2012)

if its true imma trade in my cruze for it


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

The 2.0T is such a crappy engine

Give me a 3.6L v6


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Jordy927 said:


> The 2.0T is such a crappy engine
> 
> Give me a 3.6L v6












Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

oMAHONEYo said:


> View attachment 10046
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


totally serious...I cant stand that 2.0T.


Its so ricer sounding...

and still a turbo engine from gm...I'd much rather a 270HP V6 instead

And RWD and a 6 speed....but we all have dreams


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This already exists, 3 engine choices 1.4T, 1.8, 2liter T Diesel.
View attachment 10047


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Aussie said:


> This already exists, 3 engine choices 1.4T, 1.8, 2liter T Diesel.
> View attachment 10047


Unfortunately from where most of us are from, we must dig through the center of the earth to get one!



Jordy927 said:


> totally serious...I cant stand that 2.0T.
> 
> 
> Its so ricer sounding...
> ...


I love the sound of the 2.0T that GM offers. Not to mention all the power you can get from it while still maintaining above average fuel econo.

I don't know, I don't think a v6 should enter a Cruze (at least from factory). Might as well get a Malibu if you're looking for a v6 sedan. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Will try a PDF file? Didn't work so I copied a part of the spec sheet. If you want the whole file send me a private message with an E-mail address?

8 November 2011
PRODUCT INFORMATION
2012 JH CRUZE HATCH
Holden Development
Holden’s Port Melbourne Design Studio won the right to take the lead role in designing a
new five-door hatchback variant of the existing Cruze sedan.
The team developed initial sketches and, in conjunction with General Motors design studios
around the world and the engineering homeroom in South Korea, settled upon a sporty
looking coupe-like design with a low roof line, short front and rear overhangs and a sculpted
rear hatch with an integrated spoiler.
The Cruze hatch show car was designed and built at the Holden Design Studio and made its
global debut at the Paris motor show in September 2010. A production Chevrolet Cruze
hatch was subsequently launched at the Geneva motor show in March 2011 with the car
going on sale shortly afterwards in Europe and South Korea.
Engineering work at Holden on the Cruze hatch ran concurrently with the localisation
program for the Series II Cruze sedan and began soon after Holden’s December 2008
announcement that it was to build a second carline, based on General Motors global Delta
architecture, at its Elizabeth manufacturing facility in South Australia.
A dedicated Holden engineering team began the development process by forming
collaborative relationships with GM counterparts in South Korea and elsewhere around the
world with shared responsibility for ongoing Delta-based model programs including Europe
and the United States.
The team’s basic brief was to give the Holden Cruze hatch, along with the Series II Cruze
sedan, a ‘Holden’ feel; a performance character that satisfied Australian driver’s
expectations and suited Australian driving conditions.
The Holden design team also developed unique front and rear fascias for the SRi and SRi-V
variants to give the sports models greater distinction. These fascias were launched with the
Series II Cruze sedan in March 2011 and have also been adopted for the Cruze Hatch.
After the Australian-built Series II Cruze sedan was launched in March 2011, the engineering
team continued refining the Cruze hatch with further efforts resulting in a recalibrated sixspeed
automatic transmission for the 1.4-litre models to improve drivability and smoothness.
Modifications were also made to the front and suspension on all models to improve steering
response, handling and ride quality. These changes, among others, were developed for the
Cruze hatch and have since also been adopted globally for the Model Year 2012 Cruze
sedan and hatch.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Unfortunately from where most of us are from, we must dig through the center of the earth to get one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why should I have to get a car that weighs 800-1000lbs more to get 270hp and and torque at a nice low rpm. Not a fan of turbo lag either.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

While I would _*like*_ to see a two-door fastback Coupe, I am not even going to THINK about holding-my-breath in the hope that GM will produce one.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

They took 3 years to make the camaro all one color....LOL


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks like somebody photoshopped the cruze body and put windows/roof from a cobalt coupe on top. I am calling bullsheet too


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

kind of looks like a 350Z.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Jordy927 said:


> Why should I have to get a car that weighs 800-1000lbs more to get 270hp and and torque at a nice low rpm. Not a fan of turbo lag either.


250ft-lbs at 2k rpm isn't low enough? The Camaro v6 get's its 278ft-lbs of torque not until 4800rpm.

I'm not saying it wouldn't be nice to have a v6 NA engine for the cruze; I'm just saying it's not practical when the 2.0T does what it does as well as it does.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

oMAHONEYo said:


> 250ft-lbs at 2k rpm isn't low enough? The Camaro v6 get's its 278ft-lbs of torque not until 4800rpm.
> 
> I'm not saying it wouldn't be nice to have a v6 NA engine for the cruze; I'm just saying it's not practical when the 2.0T does what it does as well as it does.


V6 is available right off idle. Aprox 225 ft-lbs as soon as you snap the gas

2.0T has to build turbo speed first....its got about 160 at 1000 rpm. Also it just never felt right to me. Drove the Cobalt SS Buick Regal and the Saturn sky redline with the 290hp package. Didn't like either one...felt all wrong. 

The CTS and the Camaro with the 3.6 I have driven felt awesome. Smooth power application, always had the power available and a much nicer exhaust note...not some ricey tinny sound.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Aussie said:


> This already exists, 3 engine choices 1.4T, 1.8, 2liter T Diesel.
> View attachment 10047


Hmm maybe after we get the diesel we'll start getting all these color options too.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

The OP Cruze is so sexy. Id trade mine in on that in a heartbeat!

Unfortunately, we won't ever see that.  they already have plans to redesign the Cruze for next year(which I don't care for).

Wishful thinking though..

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is now available under the Opal brand name in Australia.
View attachment 10068
View attachment 10069


[h=3]GTC[/h] A 3-door version dubbed Astra GTC was introduced in July 2011. Externally, it retains very few design elements of the old 5 door model. It has a sportier appearance, with a much more 'sculpted' chassis. It features a HiPerStrut front suspension from the Opel Insignia OPC and Buick LaCrosse which helps alleviate torque steering. A Watt's linkage is present in the rear suspension, to minimize lateral movement of the axle. The wheelbase is enhanced to accommodate wider low-profile tyres. Similarly to the Astra H GTC, a 'panoramic windscreen' option is available. The Astra GTC was awarded a 5 star rating for its performance under Euro NCAP safety tests. *Comes with 1.4 turbo*.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

Aussie said:


> This is now available under the Opal brand name in Australia.
> View attachment 10068
> View attachment 10069
> 
> ...


I like that.

I also like the Cruze wagon...Unlike most north Americans I am a big fan of wagons, and I wish we had more.


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I would buy a cruze hatch in a minute, the extra storage room would be perfect for me since I need to haul equipment for work...instead I have to drive that stupid toaster, I mean transit connect they gave me


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

rmass09 said:


> I would buy a cruze hatch in a minute, the extra storage room would be perfect for me since I need to haul equipment for work...instead I have to drive that stupid *toaster*, I mean *transit connect* they gave me


So true....LOL


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

If you read the extract carefully it mentions the US as one of the places it is to be sold.

"A dedicated Holden engineering team began the development process by forming
collaborative relationships with GM counterparts in South Korea and elsewhere around the
world with shared responsibility for ongoing Delta-based model programs including Europe
and the United States."


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Right.....


----------



## dangracing (Apr 12, 2013)

DEAR, DEAR, GM
I have been a chevy fan since the 60's. my first new car was 69 chevelle ss. i ordered it in cortez silver, w/black interior, instrument panel, 410 gear, and even an 8-track player.... next new chevy was 74 vette in dark choclate brown, sadle leather interior. in the 80's i bought 84 ss mc, and 87 ss areocoupe mc. i have bought 2 new s-10's, and one was a cameo. i have purchased 3 astro vans in the 90's - 00's. last new chevy purchase was hhr ss. SOOOOOOOO, WHEN IS GM GONNA GET OFF THERE (BLANK) AND BUILD ANOTHER DECENT COUPE... why cant you make a cruze coupe ss, or malibu coupe ss, or even the new impala ss in a coupe version????????? I WOULD BUY,,,, if not then im looking to bmw 3 series coupe, or 4 series coupe, or audi s-5 coupe, or something along those lines..... I KEEP WAITHING ON YOU!!!!! BUT WONT WAIT FOREVER....


----------

